# .  (, , , )

## flower2006

0,            .       ?      ?

----------


## .

. ,   ,   -    ,   . 
      ,     .   .         -  ,  ,    .

----------



----------


## Z

> ,   ,   -    ,   .


      ....
   ""    .         ,         ,     ""   .     .       (  )    .   ...    " "        ( ,  ),        !      ,   !     ""     . ,   ,    ,    2005 . ( ),   ,    !          .        !  :Wink:

----------


## .

*Z*, ,      ,       .       . 
    ?             .

----------


## Z

,   !    ""     !     ,      , , , ,      .   ,  ,   . -!      !

----------


## Z

.     .          .  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Z*,        ?       .    ,    ,      .       ...

----------

,  (    )      .       :    .

----------


## Z

> Z,        ?      .    ,    ,      .       ...


 ,       "" (  )      . ,     .

----------


## Z

,       ...    .

----------


## _

2 :1   , 2   .      ..     .        ,      .   ,           ,   ,       ,    .  ...

----------


## olga_buh

,     ,      ,     ,     .  ,     ,         ,     . ,     -!

----------


## YoYo

-     .  2004 .   2005 -    .    2005    -   ... ....  ,    .     , ..       ,   .   ,     ,       .        ...

   -    :Smilie: ))

----------


## 1978



----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?cat=29

----------


## 1978



----------

:    "" ,      ,         . ().      .       - 15%,     ,     : 
1)               
2)    2006 ,      2007,         (  ),   2007               ,        (         )      /   /    
3)       ,  9    1  2007   
4)         ( /  ,    )
5)           ,            
       , ..    ,    
...        .   25 ,  2007   ,    ,  1  2008-     ,         

  ,    4  ,         !!!! !!!!!

----------

> 1)


  .


> (         )     /   /


   ?


> 3)       ,  9    1  2007


 ,    ,  ,   .


> 4)         ( /  ,    )


        .


> 5)           ,


 .   ,       .

----------

:
1)                 

  .

    ?  ,        ,    ?      "        ,       "      .            ?

:
      (         )     /   /      

   ?

 ,    ,    ,        ..       ,    , ?

5)           ,              

 .   ,       . 

    /?         ,        ,      ,     .4  346,11   "...  ...      ..."      , ...

             ?

,     (  )        /       ?        ,       ?        ()              ,             . 

  ,           ))))         ,      ))))

----------

> ?  ,        ,    ?      "        ,       "      .            ?


   -   .  .     .     , "    ,     ..."        .   , .
     .     ,  .



> ,    ,    ,        ..       ,    , ?


    ,        .


> 5)           ,            
> 
>  .   ,       .
> 
>     /?         ,        ,      ,     .4  346,11   "...  ...      ..."      , ...


     /            /,  .  ,      /.      , ,  .


> /       ?


,        .         .

----------

,    !!! ()  


    !!!!!

----------


## elka-63

14.08.08  -3-4/362@   "    ()    ()          ."    ,        ,   ?     29  ,      . :Frown:         ?  ....

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## -

!!!  2     .      ,       " , ,  "  .    .             .       -  . ,   ,  .    ,     .     ?    ?

----------


## Feminka

> -  .


    ?

----------


## efreytor

*Feminka*,      ..

----------


## SANTANA87-88

!!!             .    ,  ,      ,         .

----------


## efreytor

*SANTANA87-88*,   ....     ....               ...  ...           ... ...

----------


## SANTANA87-88

,    ,           .    ,   .                    ?

----------


## efreytor

...     ....
  ________________________
______________________________





                                                           .
-         ,   ,    ,         ,    ,    .

   ..

----------


## SANTANA87-88

)))))) !!!!

----------

!
 .   08 ,    ,    09 .
   ,      2 ?
P.S.          10      .
  !!!

----------


## Feminka

> !!!


?   ?   :Smilie: 
   ,    2 .,   .

----------


## .

**,      ,

----------

.  .

----------

> ?   ?  
>    ,    2 .,   .


  :Smilie:

----------

()  (10 .) ,          : .    .  ?              .   -  .

----------


## kt

> ()  (10 .) ,          : .    .  ?              .   -  .


              ,        . 
         )

----------

. ,       : ,      .

----------

, ,             ( )     - ?

----------


## efreytor

> 


 



> - ?


 ..

----------

.    -   26.2-1    ,       -        9     ...   -   .     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

Andyko,  -    :Smilie:   " "       ,       )

----------


## Andyko

" " -     " "
 :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ...     :Big Grin:

----------

,   -  26.2-1? ))

----------


## efreytor

..... http://www.klerk.ru/blank/117758/

----------

... ... !!!

----------


## 1

,        15% (       . .  )   ...      .      ???      ,         . .?    ,  -  !!!

----------


## .



----------


## GaBu

,      -      ,      3   . ,    -    ,      ,      .  .  -     ?

----------


## efreytor

> -     ?


  ....
  (!)  :Smilie:

----------


## .

,      19.09.2002 N -3-22/495

----------


## .

,         .         .           :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> 


       ...    ..

----------


## .

*efreytor*,    ?        ,    ,   ?    :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ,   ?


     ...




> ,      ,     .           ** .

----------


## GaBu

> ....
>   (!)


      -   ...     "" .     -   .

----------


## .

*efreytor*,  , ,  .  ,    .            :Wink:

----------


## GaBu

> ,         .         .


.    .     -  -

----------


## .

*GaBu*,     ?

----------


## GaBu

> *GaBu*,     ?


       .      - ))     ()

----------

,  :   2  ,     ,    .     ,   .     ?   -     ,    ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  :yes: 


> -     ,    ?

----------


## Ego

> ?






> -     ,    ?

----------



----------


## SupremeNSK

: "       .           -    ".
        .      ,       .    .   ? 
         . .   ?        ?        .

----------


## Andyko

,
  .


> 


 ,         ,

----------


## SupremeNSK

.     346.12 .4: 


> "   ,      26.3                    ,             .             ,   ,                ,    ,   2  ,     ,         ."


   -       ,     ,      . 
 ,   ,          .          ,    .

----------


## .

*SupremeNSK*,    ,         ?      ,     :Wink: 
 ,         ,        .
    .     .4 .346.12    .       ,      :Wink:

----------


## SupremeNSK

,       )     ,    . 
    -         ,    ...    ...   -       .     ,     .  . 
            =)    -             "   ,    ..."

----------


## .

.        .        ,         
  ,          , , ,    ,  .         .  ,                    :Wink:

----------


## SupremeNSK

!   -       ,           !

----------


## SupremeNSK

.        . , ,   ,        .  ,      -   28.03.08.   :



> ,   ,  . 26.2            ,  ,   . 3 . 346.12  .


  :



> 52.63        .
>   : -     ,        -   .





> 74.85  ,      
>   :
> - ,

----------


## .

.        (,  )        .    ,     .
 ,       ,    ,      .      ,

----------


## ~~

, .
   ?
  26.2-1, 
  1      19.09.2002  -3-22/495  ( .     07.07.2004  -3-22/414@,    17.08.2005  -3-22/395@,  02.09.2005  -3-22/421@)

----------


## efreytor

.

----------


## SupremeNSK

, ,       ,  ,      .    =) .

----------

46  .     .        5  . .         .       :  46  5  . ?

----------


## efreytor

**,      ?          ?

----------

,        :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

....        ...
   ,  5    ,    ...     ,           ..        .....  :Frown:

----------

(   )  ,      .  ? 
             .   ?

----------


## efreytor

> .  ?


  .



> .   ?


 ...

----------


## SupremeNSK

,  (),        ,       ,   .    .

----------


## m2503

.   ?   ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?   ?


, 15 .

----------


## efreytor

*SupremeNSK*,  ...    ...  :Embarrassment: 



> 21  2009 . N -22-3/730 "       "
> 
> 
> 
>                       ,  .
> 
>  1  346.13     ( - ) ,     ,       ,   1   30  ,  ,         ,        () .
> 
>     2  346.13                             ,          ,      2  2  84 .                     ,          .
> ...



      ,     2       )))

----------


## m2503

,   15 ???  - ,   30- .

----------


## Larik

*m2503*,  30      ...

----------


## efreytor

6. ,    ,          ,        15  ,         .

----------


## Ego

> ,   15 ?


.6 .346.13

----------

, ,      ,   9    ?      ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## SupremeNSK

*efreytor*,        -  .     ().        .      =)     .       .    .

----------


## efreytor

> .


         ?  :Embarrassment:       ))        .

----------


## SupremeNSK

*efreytor*, ,     .       ,   -    ,  "            ,          .26.3    ".
           ,    ,       .

----------


## efreytor

> .


   ,             .

----------


## SupremeNSK

.      -      . ,         .   -   ,    .

----------


## .

.      26.2.1    .        ,   ,    ,     , .    ,  .        ,           . :         26-2.1?         .

----------


## efreytor

> 26-2.1?


 ...           .


> .



  ..

----------


## .

,  .   ,   .   .        .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## wrungel

*30.11.2009*     . 
          .      :
 4    - 1  

        .

*07.12.2009*    .               .

   ,     . 

*08.12.2009*. 
      ?   5-  ?

----------


## efreytor

*wrungel*,       ?

----------


## wrungel

> *wrungel*,       ?


*02.12.2009*

----------


## efreytor

:Wink:

----------


## wrungel

@efreytor: !

----------

,   ,      ,
     25 ,              ?
      ?

----------


## .

.        .     .

----------

.
   ,   ,       ,   .

----------


## .

,      .     ,      .            ?  :Wink:

----------


## -Krest-

,  (  7    ), ,    ,     . .  :Frown:  
  : ",    ". 
, ,    . .   . ,       ,   , ,       ...  :Redface: 

,  ,  .    (. 26.2  ).
          .  .2 . 346.13    **      ,    ,  **  . 
         ,      .

,        !?

----------


## Andyko

*-Krest-*,     .        .

----------


## -Krest-

> *-Krest-*,     .        .


     ?     . ((

----------


## Feminka

. 364.16 



> ,          ,        2  84  .                     ,          .


    ?         ,   .

----------

. .    .              .  ,     .   ,      ,  ,    .   3  .    .   ,            1 ?

----------


## -Krest-

> . 364.16 
>     ?         ,   .


     .      :
...  ... ->    ...     ... (        !)
             !

----------


## Tatusha

. ,   ,           6%      ,       -.        ,   ?

----------


## efreytor

1 .

----------


## Tatusha

> 1 .


    .          -.    .       ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## efreytor

> .


   ?



> ?

----------


## Tatusha

,  .

----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

!     , !           46     .              .         ""  ,       ,      ,      "".
   ,          .        ,        .                 ,    ?
     . .

----------


## EugeneD

?

----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

,         ?    , ..    ?

----------


## EugeneD

". "?        ...

----------


## .

.      .         ,       .    ,    ?

----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

.  ,      ,   .    . ,    - ,    , ..   . 
 ,      .
    ,  ,          6%,     , ..   .
     ,      ,    ?  ,     .

----------


## Sunnyyyyyy

,    ,         .

----------


## .

> ,      ,    ?  ,     .

----------


## AvisG

! 

                 26.2-1 (    .  -  1 . ).  . , -    , ,            (..   . ,     . ). ,       . ,           ,    . ,    ,         .   ,        (,      ,        ...      ...)         ,          .     ?                 .  ,             (      ). ,        ,      -   .   . ,     ?

----------


## .

*AvisG*,      .         .
         .

----------


## AvisG

, .. 

      .     - .      ,     ,   ,   .  ,  ,   .        ,     ...           . ,  ,      .   ?

----------


## .

?       .
     ,      ?

----------


## AvisG

,..     .
   , ..    .      .      ,          .      ,    , ,   ...  ,   ,   2 . ,  , ,      ., ..     ... ,   ,    - ...  ,  ,   ,     - .

----------


## kiska004

! 
 .    :   ,    6%,    ,       (   ),           ?
     .

----------

.

----------


## EugeneD

-   ...

----------


## kiska004

,                6%    ,   ?       "   ,       "      ....

----------


## Ego

> 


  :yes: 



> 6%    ,   ?


 



> "   ,       "


   ,         :Wink:

----------


## kiska004

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :yes:

----------


## dsa046

,   " ,   ".         ?

----------


## .



----------


## Elena.mos

,   .     ,     .   .  ,   ,    ?


> .

----------

*Elena.mos*,     . "   ....."       .

----------


## stealth0000

!

  . 
   .      ,     *13  2010* .      13 .      *22  2010* .
  ,         ,    ?

       : http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...topic=prav_act

           ?     .       .
         ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,         ,    ?


... .   .



> ?


     ...       26.2-7      .

        2 .

----------


## stealth0000

> 2 .


   5  .    .     26 .

----------


## efreytor

.  30         ...          ...

----------


## stealth0000

> .  30         ...          ...


, .     ..

----------


## stealth0000

. ,    , ..     .



> .      ,     13  2010 .      13 .      22  2010 .
>   ,         ,    ?


 - ?    ?

----------


## .

-.

----------


## stealth0000

> -.


...        .
   !  :yes:

----------


## SJ

!      .   .   ,        .         ,        ?! 
    ,          ,    ,   ,           ,        ? 
!

----------


## .



----------

!
         ,         , ,          .
    ?

----------


## .

?

----------

((

----------


## .

?

----------

(    ).   .       .

----------


## efreytor

**,   ...      ... .

----------

))  ,    )))

----------


## SvetlanaDBS

, ,        5    ?????

----------


## .



----------

, , -            ...
    -     ,      ,    10    ... 
        -   ?
  ,       -  "      - "       ?! %)

----------


## abce

""    -       .       5    .         , ..       ,       (           ).              ,      . .             .       ,         .  ...   ,   -       .        ?
  ,   ,    6%.                   , ..            - (15%).     ? -,    - ,         .   -      (   6%)  -,..15%.

----------


## .

> ,         .


     .      ,            ,      




> -,    - ,         .


     ,           .      ,

----------


## abce

.      ,  ,       ,     ,             .           6%  10% ( 2011 ).    , ,  .

----------


## .

*abce*,    ,    .     ,    -    ,      .
     .      .

----------

> .      .


     -       ,   -     ,   ...      !

----------


## abce

.    ,       - . 
      :      ,   .

----------


## Infina

> 


      ,       ?   30.11.2011.     ?

     ?    9  133 ..,  2 ,  .

----------


## .

*Infina*, ,       ?        




> .     ,    -    ,      .


         ,

----------


## Infina

*.*,   ,    ,   ,    .
    ,             .

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## Larik

> .     .


   ...  3-  ....

----------


## _

, .  ,   ,     ,   .
      .        .               ,              ?

----------

